# Those acrobatic shots!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie gave me an idea...I too have a bunch of crazy looking acrobatic shots of the tiels so...I am SURE everyone does. Tiels can be quite clumpsy acrobats though...hehe


Post your crazy acrobat tiel pics -I'm curious to see!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I come outside...please?









I got this...









No mommy, I am not hanging upside down...









She made it. I guess practice makes perfect...(look at those LEGS!)









Bet you can't do this!









Yahooo!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I have seen some of these pictures in the crazy tiel thread awhile back ...hehe 
I like the first one mine do that to on the screen 
I don't have any acrobatic ones to add mine are so not flexible like that maybe there just lazy....lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Zoooooom - look mummy, i'm an aeroplane!









Regular preening wouldn't count but i think Cookie's over the head style does?









Tongue acrobatics









Bailee's head reaches angles it just shouldn't for head scratches










....yeah, Bailee's really not an acrobat.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea the first one is hilarious thats quite the pose  love the tiel tongue don't know why it makes me laugh everytime I see them, and Bailee wow its amazing eh how flexible there heads are and what lengths they will go to, to get a head scratch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWW! Bea! Cookie's airplane shot is TOO cute!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you might have seen this one but its the only one I got thats different but not really acrobatic...lol








and a tongue shot


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie so cute..it's hard to see her though- pics are a bit small..PS_ I think being able to scratch ur face with ur foot standing up is pretty acrobatic...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Georgie so cute..it's hard to see her though- pics are a bit small..PS_ I think being able to scratch ur face with ur foot standing up is pretty acrobatic...


I know I don't know what I did to them I think I mistakenly changed them to a thumbnail size ...lol I don't know


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Great thread hehe!!
I LOVE that first one of Cookie, CUTE!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have more...trying to find them is the problem..too many pics


----------

